# New GFCI Breaker trips with no load



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Is this circuit part of a multi-wire branch circuit (shared neutral)?

if not

Did you connect the _circuit neutral_ to the breaker and the tail from the breaker to the neutral bar?


----------



## bmurphywa (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for your quick response. This circuit has its own neutral. That neutral (white wire) is attached to the GFCI breaker. The hot (black wire) is also attached to the breaker. The pigtail from the breaker is attached to the neutral strip inside the breaker panel. I think this is correct. Any thoughts? Thanks again.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Go to each device on the circuit and check the wiring. You may have a white touching a neutral somewhere. This will instantly trip a GFI.


----------



## bmurphywa (Apr 7, 2008)

OK. Just to make sure I understand your comment. You say a white touching a neutral - maybe I'm misunderstanding - I thought white was neutral. Am I looking for a white (neutral) touching a ground (bare copper)?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes. A neutral touching ground on the load side of a GFI will trip it instantly.


----------



## bmurphywa (Apr 7, 2008)

OK. I'm checking all outlets now.


----------

